# Anyone else constantly bouncing around to new jobs?



## Captainmycaptain (Sep 23, 2012)

I first got a job at Goodwill. On day 2, they asked me to hang up the art on the walls. I spent a few hours doing it and one of my supervisors got angry at me for taking so long. I quit after that day because of it (2 days total).

Then I spent 9 months looking for new work. I was suicidally depressed because no one would hire me. 

I finally got a job at Starbucks. There was no training and I was overwhelmed. Customers were angry that it took so long to make drinks. I quit after three weeks.


Then, I got hired at Panera Bread. They had me come in at 5 and work till noon cutting vegetables and warming up soup in the back. They were criticizing me for taking too long to cut the vegetables. So I quit after day 4.


Then I started working at a theme park. After a year and a half, I was fired for criticizing coworkers in a private message on Facebook. 

Then I started working at a different theme park and was not fired but told I was taking too long to learn the information. Before I could try out for a new position, Covid hit and while I wasn't fired, I have to be called back to work.

Has anyone else found themselves constantly bouncing between new jobs?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I have rarely ever worked but when I did, I kept the jobs longer than I really wanted to because I knew I would have a really hard time getting hired anywhere else. I worked at McDonald's for like 5 years for this reason. I was miserable but afraid to quit. I eventually did quit and then regretted it because I knew it was the best I could do and I could have probably saved up enough money (eventually) to buy like a shack out in the woods somewhere and spend my last years alone as I always wanted. 

But I think it is probably not uncommon on this forum for people to have employment issues.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

As if Starbucks dont give their staff training. That's terrible.

Well during the ages of 20-25, I wasn't in a job for less than 9 months. Always doing temp jobs, I just hated being tied down to a job. It was scary to me. So yah I know what it feels like, and if it makes sense to you than do that. We're a generation of jobhoppers anyway. not many people have jobs for life now.


----------



## CantGoOn (May 19, 2021)

All the time. It’s nice knowing I’m not alone in this. I don’t even want to take up the new job I got and I’m having a panic attack. But I’ll push through it. I have to. I’ll never be independent if I don’t get though this.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

I'm the complete opposite, I've been holding onto my job for dear life because I'm afraid I won't ever get another one. I put up with all kinds of bull**** that I don't want to deal with because of that.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

I used to but it gets old. I've been at my present job for a little over 3 years now!


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

I used to, but I've gotten better. Made it two years at my last job and at just a little over a year at my current one. Planning on staying here awhile.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't know what people are supposed to do if they literally can't live on a schedule. It seems like it must be a really unusual problem to have because most people just don't seem to grasp it or seem to think a person can force themselves to live on a schedule if they have to. It doesn't work that way with me. And if you ask most people they will almost invariably say something like "It's just a habit" or "just change your habits and you'll get used to it". 

Nope! It's not a habit. It's a defect. There is something wrong somewhere that my body/brain just will not do it.


----------



## Greenmacaron (Jul 20, 2019)

The longest job I had was 2 years and that was because it was part time. Now I'm older, I know I have to portray that I'm stable and reliable which isn't working in my favour as I'm trapped in an assignment I really don't want to do. I could just tell my agency I don't want to do it but I know it could impact my chances of future assignments. It's really starting to get to me and make me so miserable.


----------



## akt (Jun 21, 2011)

that sucks to hear about Starbucks, I've been trying to get in there since the benefits look good. I would have searched google, youtube and reddit to see if anyone had any tips to remember the drinks. jobs are supposed to accommodate people with disabilities but sometimes you don't want to disclose that anxiety might be making you take a little longer to get on a roll.

so yeah, bouncing around with jobs. I also took a cooking class training, decided cooking really isn't for me (even though here I am trying to work in fast food), went to vocational school for computers then realized it's different fixing other people's computers vs my own. Now I'm thinking of saving up to go to school for something else, maybe medical billing but it's alot to remember. I'm kind of glad I never spent a fortune on college since whatever I went for I probably wouldn't have liked it later.


----------



## CantGoOn (May 19, 2021)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I don't know what people are supposed to do if they literally *can't live on a schedule.* It seems like it must be a really unusual problem to have because most people just don't seem to grasp it or seem to think *a person can force themselves to live on a schedule if they have to.* It doesn't work that way with me. And if you ask most people they will almost invariably say something like "It's just a habit" or "just change your habits and you'll get used to it".
> 
> Nope! It's not a habit. It's a defect. There is something wrong somewhere that my body/brain just will not do it.


This is exactly it. I can't stick to a schedule or any kind of rigid routine. I've already decided I'm quitting my new job. It's late and I'm not sleeping any time soon. I'm staying awake the whole night and not putting an alarm. I can't do it. I just can't. There's no way I could ever stick to ANY kind of job with scheduled hours. I just can't show up at a certain time, every day, then stay there for the required amount of time, for the rest of my life (until I retire). That's unimaginable for me. Not even working remotely changes this; I was still late and struggled to stay present mentally. I spend the whole day looking at the clock, staring blankly at the time on the taskbar without even looking away, mind not present, counting every single minute until I'm allowed to leave. And all I have to look forward to are my 1.5 days of freedom and living: Friday night and Saturday. Sunday even doesn't count because it's the day I do all my house chores. How miserable. I can't live like that forever. 

Like... It's not that I can't do the work. I can do it, just not at the times they want me to. Even while doing my house chores, it takes me forever to do it and it's always at different hours, but I get it all done eventually. Project-based or freelancing sounds great, but it's always so unstable or low-paying. But it's fair; an unstable pay for an unstable person. A lot of it is outsourced to Asia and those people accept pennies as payment, so you don't really stand a chance unless you build a great reputation or are just a good business person. I'm no entrepreneur obviously. You know what, I just thought about it: people who can't stick to schedules are either successful self-employed entrepreneurs or unemployed bums, nothing in between. I'm no genius for sure, but damn it, I am capable. I have an education, it better be useful for at least something. But I can't freakin work those long hours every dang day and there's no way I would have the confidence to run my own business. I haven't been able to find my calling. So I'm going to admit that I am disabled. The number one determinant of someone having a disability is their inability to hold consistent employment. So disabled I am.


----------

